

Incredible ideas require incredible execution - matbeeche
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/incredible-ideas-require-incredible-execution/

======
pedalpete
" mobile and web application development with a user centric design philosophy
and an agile development environment" They left out an insatiable appetite for
buzzword bingo.

From the sounds of things, they're an agency on a hiring spree.

When they quote apps that have virality built in, note that they aren't giving
examples of apps they've built. I'd like to hear of more than one example of a
successful app that has come out of appster. Their "our work" section only
lists two apps, Jaegermeister and liberal party of australia. Doesn't sound
like the brilliant long term visionary apps the article is describing.

I feel,like a troll:(

